# How Do I Tame An Extremely Thick, Long, Frizzy Mane?



## rubyviewminis (Mar 17, 2012)

I can't even get a big wide mane brush through it. It is also a little red from the sun. I tried dying it with Fat Foam with no luck. I haven't ever had a mini with a mane like this. Lets just say his mane and forelock are gigantic overgrown afros. It has no tangles or knots in there.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 17, 2012)

My project horse has a mane and forelock rather like this. I know when it's warm enough to bathe that some conditioner will work wonders. Meanwhile I am braiding it and using an olive oil cream (afro hair product).

Try taking small sections and using a big plastic comb, braiding small sections, then braiding the sections into a larger braid.

If I take him out in public I will unbraid right before he goes public; it looks pretty good for about an hour then!

If I still have him at clipping time, I plan to undercut part of the mane.

The forelock is the worst! Most of the time he looks like Tina Turner. Her hair looks good on her, but not so good on this boy!


----------



## gatorbait4sure (Mar 17, 2012)

I have a stallion who has a mane( and glorious tail) like this, Tina Turner is the perfect description.......Billy Idol too, but mine is black! I under cut it heavily when I can.....


----------



## madmax (Mar 17, 2012)

I have shown horses for many years, know how to groom a mane, and this the one that I have a lot of trouble with. I have one horse with this and I have used most of the products for horses with minor results, but had somewhat success with something called 'cholestral' (sp?) that is for ethnic hair. Still it had defied me, and when dries and the humidity.....well, frizz is an understatement for sure. I pull rather than undercut, I tried using the heated iron that humans use to straighten hair, but failed. I have used oils and ended up with frizzy oiled hair. I braid tightly and leave it for a week and when taken down it is easier to thin. At show time, I agree with Marsha to take out braids at the last minute and hope you can make it through before it blows up. Anyone solved this?


----------



## HGFarm (Mar 18, 2012)

How long is the mane? Perhaps shortening some and thinning a lot! Condition a lot ... frizzy usually equals dry too.


----------



## jyuukai (Mar 18, 2012)

If it's long you could possibly pull it to get it to thin out. You can try braiding it.. and as mentioned here ethnic hair treatments are AMAZING on horse hair. It was something I was taught working at a Walking Horse barn and I use it to this day.

You can also undercut it.. my mare's mane is just too thick and heavy to deal with so every spring I hog it. She looks better like that anyways, she has just the right kind of neck to pull it off!


----------



## Lil Timber Buck (Mar 19, 2012)

Okay, this stuff smells amazing, works better than Show Sheen for the mane, tail and body (I even use it on my big horses) and it is AFORDABLE! I really sop it to it when I tame his little forelock. His has some serious "fro-age" going on lol. I have used this product with success for 11 years now. You can get it at Sally Beauty Supply, Fred's, and sometimes Wally World. http://www.sallybeauty.com/scalp-soother-sheen/SBS-591162,default,pd.html?cm_mmc=iPfeeds-_-BingShopping-_-Hairstyling_Productsethnic_Styling_Productsoil_Sheens-_-SBS-591162

Here is a picture of him BEFORE







AND AFTER I used it to tame his crazy mane


----------



## Flying minis (Mar 19, 2012)

Quic Condition 2 - it's a spray on leave in conditioner, made by the same people that make the Quicsilver shampoo - I love it! It has totally tamed my one mini's wild mane and forelock.


----------



## GypsyMoonMinis (Mar 24, 2012)

I read recently coconut oil is really good to use, like the more solid, organic. Also the Olive spray for ethnic hair.


----------



## starlasstable (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions, It's too cold yet to wash, but I do use the Ethnic Olive Oil moisturizers. I will try the other products and hope to remember to take before and after pictures. I massaged Cowboy Magic conditioner in it once and I also ended up with a "big, frizzy, oily mess".


----------



## Marty (Mar 26, 2012)

About the Fat Foam: I use it every spring but I have found that on some of them, I have to leave it on a whole lot longer than it says to, especially if they are very bleached out.


----------



## rubyviewminis (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks Marty. I was just out looking at my orange girls and shaking my head


----------

